
Magnetic Core Memory Reborn (2011) - galaktor
http://www.corememoryshield.com/
======
robomartin
Neat project.

Interestingly enough, I often use the core memory patent as an example of a
true invention worthy of being issued a patent. If there's an invention that
was, at the time, new, useful and non-obvious this was it.

Here's that patent: <http://www.google.com/patents/US2667542>

One of my favorite examples of the opposite, that is, obtaining a patent for
something that is not an invention is this MIT patent:
<http://www.google.com/patents/US5650704>

Yes, they patented a motor connected to a spring with a force sensor to
control, well, force. You know the old F = kx spring formula. Not to beat MIT
to death --they do a lot of great stuff that I'll never understand-- but
filing for a patent on a motor with a spring? The real joke is that the patent
office granted it.

Don't get me started on software patents. OT for this thread anyway.

~~~
simulate
Wikipedia cites Professor Jay Forrester of MIT as the original holder of the
core memory patent. I believe this is the patent from Forrester:
[http://www.google.com/patents?id=MNxYAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&...](http://www.google.com/patents?id=MNxYAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=2#v=onepage&q&f=false)

MIT and IBM entered into litigation over the patent in the early 1960s and
Forrester eventually won the dispute.

------
galaktor
Detailed article (also linked on the original page)
<http://www.corememoryshield.com/report.html>

------
dexen
I wonder if read and write times on-par, or better than, DRAM's are achievable
with such modern core memory.

Cool project, btw :-)

~~~
dorianj
Most on-die embedded DRAM is one cycle away for a whole word (I'm not sure
about arduino but I'll bet it's in the same ballpark). This uses a 500 ns
pulse for each bit, so reading a 8-bit word would take 40 clock cycles (at 10
mHz)

